# Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!



## Wolpe1990 (21. Juni 2012)

*Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Hi Leute,
habe mir gestern mein selbst zusammengestelltes PC-System von Mindfactory  zusammengebaut, bestehend aus einem MSI Z77a-G43 und einem Boxed Core i5 3570k...

Beim ersten Boot musste ich im Bios erschreckend feststellen, dass die CPU immer zwischen 55° und 60° liegt... Ist das normal oder habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? 

Danke für die Antworten!!


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Mit dem boxed Kühler? Das ist zu hoch


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Das könnte am Anfang normal sein, da die WLP auf dem Boxed etwas komisch aufgetragen ist und sich evtl erst durch die Wärme verteilt


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Meinst du? Stimmt komisch aufgetragen ist sie schon, aber das glaube ich nicht


----------



## Wolpe1990 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Ok danke schonmal  

Und was soll ich nun machen?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Warten, und beobachten


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Lass den mal etwas laufen, so lange er unter 70° bleibt macht das nichts. Wenn er nach ein paar Stunden im Idle immer noch so heiß wird stimmt was nicht


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

War bei meinem i7 2600k boxed auch so. Im UEFI zwischen 50 und 60 grad. Dann unter windows ganz normal (so um die 40 grad . Eben boxed). Is auch bei kumpel so also scheint es normal zu sein das im BIOS (UEFI) diese Temperaturen erziehlt werden.


----------



## Keygen (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

hast du welche gehäuse lüfter? wo haste dein rechner hingestellt? wie warm ist das zimmer normalerweise?


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Juni 2012)

Habe 5 x 140mm be quiet silent wings 2, 1x 140mm xigmatek white led und 2 x 120 xigmatek white led. Pc steht auf tisch. Habe aber schon lange neuen cpu kühler usw => thermalright silver arrow sb-e. Schau doch einfach selber wie die temps unter windows aussehen. Temps im zimmer so ungefähr 22 °C.


----------



## ad_ (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Lies die Temperaturen mal mit CoreTemp oder Realtemp aus.


----------



## Colonia (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Du kannst ja mal schauen wie warm die CPU unter Last wird. Starte dafür einfach mal Prime95. Ansonsten würde ich sicherheitshalber den Boxed runter nehmen und nochmal neu drauf machen.


----------



## Lyph (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Seit gestern betreibe ich auch einen i5-3570k. Leider habe ich den Boxed nicht getestet und direkt den Genesis drauf gesetzt. Wenn alle Lüfter (NoiseBlocker MS12-PS) zwischen 400 und 700rpm drehen komme ich auf Temperaturen zwischen 28 und 33°C (je nach Raumtemperatur), was ich für gut erachte.

Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, ob sich auf dem Boxed eine Schutzfolie befindet die du vll. vergessen haben könntest abzunehmen. Dort ist aber keine Folie, genauso wenig wie auf der CPU. Die WLP auf dem Boxed sieht auch nicht so aus als müsste man sie erstmal "einbrennen".

Schau mal ob dein Kühler richtig fest auf der CPU sitzt, oder ob du den Kühler etwas bewegen/kippen kannst. Letzteres wäre sehr schlecht. Dann würde ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass es sich um einen Auslesefehler handeln könnte. Google doch mal dein Board, ob es in der Hinsicht Bemerkungen gibt.


----------



## Fortress85 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Hat sich das gelöst?

Wenn nicht check mal dein bios ob deine CPU unterstützt wird und deine CPU Spannung wie hoch die ist.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Neue WLP drauf bei meiner CPU hatte des 15 Grad unterschied gemacht.


----------



## Farbfieber (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*



Lyph schrieb:


> Seit gestern betreibe ich auch einen i5-3570k. Leider habe ich den Boxed nicht getestet und direkt den Genesis drauf gesetzt. Wenn alle Lüfter (NoiseBlocker MS12-PS) zwischen 400 und 700rpm drehen komme ich auf Temperaturen zwischen 28 und 33°C (je nach Raumtemperatur), was ich für gut erachte.
> 
> .....


 
idle? oder unter last?


----------



## Colonia (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Ich denke er meint Idle.


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Das waren IDLE-Werte, ausgelesen mit FAN Xpert 2 von ASUS, da ich dort meine Lüfterprofile auch temperaturabhängig eingestellt habe.

Wenn ich jetzt aber die Temperatur-Anzeige von FAN Xpert 2 mit der von HWMonitor oder Core Temp vergleiche, so merke ich doch eine Temperaturdifferenz von 15K, die FAN Xpert 2 weniger anzeigt.

Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass meine CPU unter den Bedingungen bei 64°C unter Last ist (außer die Lüfter drehen viel zu langsam).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleiche ich die Abluft mit der von meinem alten System (AMD Phenom II 940), welches unter Last wirklich bei 60°C war, so ist die jetzige Abluft deutlich kühler (gefühlt zwischen 30 und 40°C @Prime-Last). Daraus schließe ich einfach mal, dass die 44°C von FAN Xpert 2 eher die Realität wiederspiegeln, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

ich spar mir mal jetzt große erklärungen sondern zitiere 

vllt kommst du dann ja drauf warum du zwei verschieden werte hast 



> Als erstes werde wir uns der CPU zuwenden. Ich beschränke mich hier auf die Core2Duo-CPUs!
> Hier gibt es insgesamt 3 Temperatursensoren:
> 
> 
> ...


 
quelle


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Okay, das habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht. Also ist es nicht verkehrt das Lüfterprofil über die BIOS-Temperatur via FAN Xpert 2 einzustellen. 
Intel gibt immerhin eine T(CASE) Maximaltemperatur von 67,4°C für den i5-3570k an und somit muss ich mir da in keinster Weise Gedanken machen.

Zur Zeit habe ich die Lüfter (NoiseBlocker M12-PS, 500-1500rpm) <40°C sehr moderat eingestellt: <700rpm. Zwischen 40 und 50°C laufen die Lüfter bei ~950rpm und erst ab 60°C auf 100% (1500rpm).


----------



## Wolpe1990 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Also Leute mein Problem ist nun denke ich gelöst, der Boxed Lüfter war nur an 3 von 4 Punkten eingesteckt im Mainboard...somit war kein voller Kontakt zu CPU gegeben...
oh man anscheinend beim Einbauen nicht gesehen...
Temperaturen sind jetzt mit dem Boxed Kühler im Leerlauf 40° und unter Last ca 55° - 60° ich denke, dass das jetzt in Ordnung geht oder?

Danke für eure ganzen Tipps!!! !


----------



## Lyph (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Die Temperaturen scheinen für einen Boxed Kühler in Ordnung zu sein (je nach Gehäusebelüftung).

Der Boxed muss ja "nur" soweit kühlen, dass man nicht auf die vom Hersteller kritische Temperatur kommt. Im Fall von i5-3570k sind das 67,4°C und da drunter bist du unter Last.


----------



## Keygen (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

naja vorsicht, wenn es wieder anfängt richtig heiss zu werden, glaub ich, könnte es auch die 67°C knacken...


----------



## Colonia (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Die Temperaturen sind für den Boxed Kühler aufjedenfall in Ordnung


----------



## Keygen (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

naja wie schon gesagt, es ist relativ wieviel lüfter bei dir summen... ich hätt halt für harte tage noch ein paar lüfter drinnen, wenn ich du wär


----------



## Lyph (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Core i5 3570k @3,4 Ghz(standart) 58° im Leerlauf?????!!!!!!!*

Seine "55-60°C" beziehen sich auf Prime95 Auslastung. Unter realen Bedingungen wird man die CPU niemals auf Dauer so sehr stressen. Somit glaube ich kaum, dass die 67,4°C erreicht werden, auch wenn es draußen mal 35°C sein sollten.

Außerdem ist die "T(CASE) = 67,4°C" Angabe vom Hersteller mMn so zu verstehen, dass man die CPU 24/7 bis zu dieser Temperatur betreiben kann ohne Schäden zu verursachen. Sollte man jetzt einmal an einem ultra heißen Tag für einigen Stunden meinetwegen auf 68°C kommen, wird da nichts passieren.

Jedoch muss ich mich Keygen anschließen und zu einer besseren Belüftung raten. Am besten optimiert man zuerst die Gehäusebelüftung und anschließend die Prozessorkühlung.

Ich betreibe ja die gleiche CPU und erreiche im gedämmten Gehäuse 28-33°C IDLE Temperaturen und 44°C unter Prime95. Und selbst da drehen meine Lüfter noch unter 1000rpm da ich erst ab 60°C auf 100% (=1500rpm) drehen lasse. Selbst wenn ich alle drei Gehäuselüfter auf 0rpm stelle kühlen die zwei CPU-Lüfter (~800rpm) die CPU noch auf 38°C IDLE. Mit einer Grafikkarte im System werden die Temperaturen natürlich dementsprechend steigen, bzw. die Lüfter werden etwas schneller drehen dürfen. Unterm Strich kann man sagen: Eine gute Kühlung braucht sowohl einen potenten CPU-Kühler als auch vernünftige Gehäuselüfter. Betreibt man das ganze dann auch noch mit einer Lüftersteuerung kann man trotz allem ein Silent-System betreiben (solange man nicht stark übertaktet).


----------

